# Endurance athletes thoughts supplements



## jasonball (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm curious as to why mountain biker, cyclist, runners and other endurance sports are so against any kind of supplementation. If you are not a pro. then why are so many people worried about taking supplements. Are they scared of the word supplement becuase of everything that has gone on in the world with PED or other compounds. I hope someone can shead some light on this for me. Becuase from what I have read everyone is saying the best is is natural. and I won't touch a supplement. So i'm curious to what others think. 


My thoughts are this. You only get out of training what you put into it. If a supplement assists you achieve your goal easier or faster. Well so be it. Your not doing anything illegal unless your using roids. I have no problem with taking supplements to help step up the high level of training that i'm already doing.


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

I think it depends on what supplements your talking about. Protein powder, multivitamins and fish oil capsules are all considered supplements. 

There are other PEDs that have similar effects as Roids, which are still illegal, that do play an unfair advantage. There are so many substances that aren't banned (in terms of football, baseball and basketball - not sure about cycling) that one can use and train with that can enhance your workout without testing positive.

If you are talking about blood dopping, now that should be illegal cause it has nothing to do with how you work out or your fitness regiment...

Edit: Also, most supplements are not regulated by the FDA. Basically, you take the risk that whatever you buy is what the product actually is. It really is a risk that someone takes by using supplements which is why company reputation and third party tests of the supplement is so key

Edit 2: I am not against using supplements either. They are factored into part of my diet and will modify the use based on my goals of weight gain or weight loss. Research is key to choosing which supplements to use. I use protein powder, multivitamin and flax oil on a daily basis and cycle on and off of other supplements that contain creatine (musclepharm assault, No Xplode, etc.)


----------



## jasonball (Nov 9, 2010)

good point. I talking about boosting your test and prohormones and such. but at the same time. there are so many athletes that want to state the high and mighty of being totally natural. I just to trying to figure out there reasoning or opinion as to why people think that supplements that are legally available or frowned upon.


----------



## bloodninja (Jul 11, 2012)

jasonball said:


> good point. I talking about boosting your test and prohormones and such. but at the same time. *there are so many athletes that want to state the high and mighty of being totally natural.* I just to trying to figure out there reasoning or opinion as to why people think that supplements that are legally available or frowned upon.


It's the naturalistic fallacy / appeal to nature:

Naturalistic fallacy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Appeal to nature - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There is nothing inherently safer or better about something natural. If there were any supplements that were proven to help endurance athletes, I would take them before every ride. But as far as I know, there aren't any.


----------



## jasonball (Nov 9, 2010)

might not help during everyride but what about the off season preperation.


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

jasonball said:


> might not help during everyride but what about the off season preperation.


with anything, diet is gonna be your best bet to get in check first. I honestly really like pre workout supplements but limit stuff that I've spent time researching on.

I've seen better workouts and gains from when Im taking musclepharm assualt or NO xplode then when off it. Due to the caffeine, it keeps you going during the workout. I've only taken no xplode once when doing cardio and didnt like it at all. With the constant elevated heart rate that goes along with cardio and with the supplement, i started to get jittery.

Its all a matter of preference. If you feel comfortable taking supplements, then there is nothing wrong with it. Then again, the gym I work out at is full of ex body builders so what I am taking is very small compared to what I am sure they were on at one point


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

I don't get it either. Why are some people so against science?

Do these same people argue against antibiotics and vaccines - heck even good nutrition is using science. Look at our bodies today compared to 200 years ago. We live longer and are stronger all because of science. I realize it might be a gross generalization but nonetheless I find that many that believe in "evolution" seem to argue the most against enhancing the human race through science. That makes no sense whatsoever. Are those that argue against such as this against selective breeding to get better animals? Same difference. 

Heck, I'm ok with PED's ESPECIALLY in things like baseball and football. I can't believe people think that professional sports are anything other than entertainment. As such I want to see new records set each and every season.

Better bodies through better pharmaceuticals I say, and bring on the genetic engineering.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

chas_martel said:


> I don't get it either. Why are some people so against science?
> 
> Do these same people argue against antibiotics and vaccines - heck even good nutrition is using science. Look at our bodies today compared to 200 years ago. We live longer and are stronger all because of science. I realize it might be a gross generalization but nonetheless I find that many that believe in "evolution" seem to argue the most against enhancing the human race through science. That makes no sense whatsoever. Are those that argue against such as this against selective breeding to get better animals? Same difference.
> 
> ...


Yes, have you seen "Transcendent Man"? Evolution, my friend, and not just in biology.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

IamtheYeti said:


> with anything, diet is gonna be your best bet to get in check first. I honestly really like pre workout supplements but limit stuff that I've spent time researching on.
> 
> I've seen better workouts and gains from when Im taking musclepharm assualt or NO xplode then when off it. Due to the caffeine, it keeps you going during the workout. I've only taken no xplode once when doing cardio and didnt like it at all. With the constant elevated heart rate that goes along with cardio and with the supplement, i started to get jittery.
> 
> Its all a matter of preference. If you feel comfortable taking supplements, then there is nothing wrong with it. Then again, the gym I work out at is full of ex body builders so what I am taking is very small compared to what I am sure they were on at one point


This is pretty much what i'd say. 
In terms of what should be allowed is another question. If it's something like roids that can be harmful no, that makes it unfair for the people that don't. Even with something like creatine, some, if not many have bad side effects and can't take it, so again not fair in a competition setting. There should be an acceptable, generally safe and doable for everyone standard, then they should have to be tested to be clean and allowed to compete or not. No second guessing 7 years later. If testing cannot be assured because of the governing body, the event should HAVE to be postponed, or declared a free for all in terms of supplements for that event.

When you look at something like how science, cornfed, roids in milk and meat eating people, not to mention breeding comes into play, things get even more complicated. You can't blame a team or sport for wanting the best strongest and fastest to win, but at what point does it become acceptable to be a given that let's say a football player is likely have get brain damage or whatever. How much bigger and stronger can we get and still be fair and still be a sport and not a something else.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

"fair" - I hate that word. It means nothing, it is seldom used correctly, and used far too often. Next thing I know someone will want to make bike racing like bracket racing.

Nothing is "fair", get over it.


----------



## charlegr (Apr 8, 2014)

sound like a good thread..


----------

